# Mac OS 10.4.11 Power mac G4 biproc rame bcp: why?



## jrnmac (31 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous,

j'aimerais comprendre pourquoi un Power Mac G4 avec  mac os 10.4.11 fraîchement installé ,
1,12 go de Ram semble lourd . 

Pas seulement sur des applications gourmandes comme sur le web vidéos et tout ça.

power mac G4 bi proc 867mhz de surcroît et pour l'instant 1,12 go de ram sous macos  10.4 et ça dépote plus comme avant ?...

J'observe seulement qu'une des barrettes mémoires est de la PC2100 à la place de la 2600.

carte vidéo Geforce4MX avec ses 32 Mo , le DD c'est un 7200 rpm 

Faut il overclocker le proc à 1Ghz et monter la Ram à 2*Go pour avoir plus de fluidité?

je pensais installer une léo , faut il vraiment faire du multi boot est avoir un linux gentoo** pour qu'il donne ses tripes?


merci pour les courageux de m'avoir lu

bonnes fêtes la compagnie ;-)



* dailleur peut on monter à 4go suis je puis me permettre ? ( chut c'est po ici qu'on pose cte question, là t'aurais pu te rens)

** Ha  ça c'est sur que si tu compiles un linux LFS ou une gentoo ça pourait être intéressant, mais bon ici on parle mac


----------



## Madalvée (31 Décembre 2011)

Ça rame avec quels logiciels ? Parce que si c'est Office 2008 ou Adobe CS4 c'est normal.
En revanche le finder devrait être fluide.
Utilisé avec des logiciels "d'époque", 2 go sont confortables donc 1 ça doit passer.
800 Mhz c'est juste un peu faible
Pour quelques euros de plus que n'importe quel investissement, tu as un mac mini


----------



## jrnmac (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir Maldavée

hum... pas bête pour le mac mini. mais l'opération c'était de faire tourner ce G4 dual correctement ( pour le plaisir et parce que c'est Bo)

mais pour les appli rien de méchant , juste tenfourfox pour le surf et safari dernière update possible pour cet os. 

en faite venant plus de monde linux/windows, j'aime optimiser les services des S.E mais là c'est un peu différent.

Toujours est-il que j'ai déjà bossé sur cette même machine et aujourd'hui je là trouve lente .

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que 2X 867mhz avec 1Go de ram et des poussières ne suffisent pas à lui donner à ce 10.4.X un peu plus de fluidité ?!

Enfin ce proc est réputé pour avoir un peu plus de coffre qu'un X86 de l'époque, n'est ce pas?

c'est bizarre, alors je sais que ça n'aide pas à m'aider de faire un pronostic ou des suggestions, mais est ce que les dernière MAJ de 10.4.11 sont arrivés à leur limitte , est ce qu'un léopard serait plus réactif ?

Et y'a rien  d'installé je fais rien de gourmand à part du surf pour l'instant  principalement.


La question que je me pose vraiment : les browsers ne seraient ils pas devenus trop lourd pour ces architectures ?


----------



## Invité (31 Décembre 2011)

Tu pourrais faire un test avec Safari et clicktoflash activé pour voir si c'est plus fluide


----------



## didgar (3 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

Ta machine supporte 2GO de ram au max.
L'overclock est tout à fait possible à 2x1Ghz => http://sites.google.com/site/overclockmac/g4mdd

Quitte toutes les applications, lance le moniteur d'activité, affiche toutes les opérations et trie par % processeur descendant, il y a peut-être un process qui bouffe beaucoup de ressources !

A+

Didier


----------



## JPTK (3 Janvier 2012)

jrnmac a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que 2X 867mhz avec 1Go de ram et des poussières ne suffisent pas à lui donner à ce 10.4.X un peu plus de fluidité ?!




Ne serait-ce pas toi qui te serait habituée à des configs plus réactives ? Il est évident en tout cas que tous les navigateurs modernes sont lourds et qu'ils demandent une machine plus récente pour ne pas plomber l'utilisation.

Mon mac précédent était un powermac MDD ghz avec 2 go de ram, ces 2 go étaient indispensables.

Mieux que clicktoflash, installe ADBLOCK.


----------



## jrnmac (3 Janvier 2012)

merci pour toutes ces précisions Invité , JPTK et didgar; bonnes années aussi...

Je vais donc exploiter au mieux le potentiel de cette machine par de la ram max et un overclock prochain.

Habitué de l'utilisation du moniteur d'activité dans diff S.E , je vais essayer de trouver un process éventuels un peu gourmand.


...Chose faite et effectivement c'est le navigateur que j'utilise ( Tenfourfox) , qui consomme le plus de ressources, peut être devrais je retourner à Safari...

Question à JPTK : ton powermac MDD ghz avec ses 2 go de ram tournait-il correctement sur le net ? C'était-il y a longtemps ? Quel browser utilisais tu stp ?


----------



## JPTK (3 Janvier 2012)

jrnmac a dit:


> ...Chose faite et effectivement c'est le navigateur que j'utilise ( Tenfourfox) , qui consomme le plus de ressources, peut être devrais je retourner à Safari...
> 
> Question à JPTK : ton powermac MDD ghz avec ses 2 go de ram tournait-il correctement sur le net ? C'était-il y a longtemps ? Quel browser utilisais tu stp ?



Oui très correctement, mais bon, va savoir si je l'utilisais aujourd'hui... ceci dit j'utilise régulièrement des G4 avec 1,5 ou 2 go de ram et ça tourne bien, mais je ne surfe pas longtemps.

Safari est un gouffre à mémoire (mais ça reste mon préféré et sous snow la mémoire est mieux gérée), Firefox manque de réactivité, franchement essaye Chrome, sur les petites config, je trouve que ça reste le plus efficace.

Je suis passé de 2 à 3 go sur un mac mini intel core2duo à 2 ghz, et franchement je cracherais pas sur 4 go !

En tout cas ne lésine pas sur la ram c'est certain.


----------



## Invité (3 Janvier 2012)

Pour le G4 chez moi c'est Camino.
Il vient d'y avoir une mise à jour. C'est le plus actuel sans bouffer des tonnes de Ram.

après si on en a à foison il est possible de désactiver le swap avec Onyx (ce que je fais sur mon Mini Intel, (le même que JPTK mais avec 8Go)) et là ça roule sans jamais voir la roue de la mort !


----------



## jrnmac (9 Janvier 2012)

Salut à tous et à JPTK et l'invité surprise.

J'ai "découvert" des choses intéressantes sur le sujet concernant mon G4 qui ramait et maintenant ce n'est plus la même chose; voici un détail du type de mémoire ram que j'utilisais :

j'avais donc 2 x 256 Mo DDR 2600 , une 512 Mo en 2600 aussi et enfin une barrette de 128 Mo PC2100, soit 1,128 Go environ de RAM. 
Et cela ramait comme je le disais.

J'ai récupéré sur une de mes config PC une barette d' 1 Go DDR 2600 et tenez vous bien pour les ceusses qui ne le sauraient : non seulement cela fonctionne mais en plus bien sur elle est prise en compte pour 1 Go sur le port dimm3. puisque le port des barrettes vont de dimm0 à dimm3, soit 4 ports n'est ce pas.

Ce qui me fait dimm0 : 256 Mo , dimm1 256 Mo , dimm2 512 Mo, dimm3 1 Go, pour un total de 2 Go.

Alors ce rappel qui peu paraître inutile à son importance puisque si ma barrette de 1 Go a été prise en compte dans son intégralité cela signifie que chaque port puisse accepter 1 Go donc 4 x 1Go soit 4 Go et non pas 2 Go comme il est stipulé sur le site du constructeur fétiche, d'une part. A moins que bien entendu les 2 Go maxi soit atteint et peu importe le type de mémoires assemblées, ce dont je doute la logique puisque cela inclurait en faite que chaque port soit limité à 512 Mo pour 512 Mo X 4= 2 Go , or mon expérience prouve ( en partie ) selon toute vraisemblance qu'il n'en est rien.

D'autre part il est fort possible que la barrette de 128 Mo en PC2100 ralentissait le système comme une espèce de goulot d'étranglement ramenant la bande passante des autre RAM à cette même vitesse .

Maintenant , les prochaines étapes ( dans le désordre) seront mettre une carte graphique plus puissante puisque la mienne est une GForce 4MX AGP de 32 Mo et j'ai vu une vidéo youtube d'un ricain ayant mis la plus puissante des cartes vidéos disponible sur cette machine , genre 256 Mo de RAM pour la carte avec max de mémoire RAM  (...) pour le G4 avec un Léo et c'était vraiment fluide.

Ensuite l'overcloking max, l'ajout de ventilo plus silencieux et ajout carte PCI SATA pour disque de même nom...

Je continuerais à tenir ce post au courant de mon expérience sur ce sujet, puisse cela être utile à autrui.

*Ha oui, j'oubliais le plus important : Mon Power Mac G4 turbine super bien !!! C'est le plus important.
*
A +


ps : me renseignerait sur Onyx, merci
Nb: quand je vois comment tourne maintenant ce G4 , j'ai hâte de savoir comme tourne un G5 Bi proc ou quadra...


----------



## power600 (19 Janvier 2012)

salut,
Ca marche parfaitement fluide rapide et tout,  et en dehors du fait que ça peut plus être mis à jour un G5 est encore loin d'être à la rue.
Par contre gaffe au biproc s'il est à refroidissement liquide. C'est pas fiable, ça finit par fuir et le liquide bouffe tout ce qu'il peut et si on s'en rend pas compte à temps il peut flinguer la machine en la bouffant de l&#8217;intérieur. Le mien est en pièces, j'ai vu la fuite à temps et il a pas de dégâts mais le circuit de refroidissement est kaputt. Pompe H.S. et pas moyen d'en trouver une...Beaucoup de G5 sont morts prématurément à cause de ce truc pourri. Honte à Apple pour avoir vendu un truc aussi farci de défauts de conception. 

J'ai un G4, biproc aussi mais refroidi par air. Nettement moins puissant que le tien, un Gigabit Ethernet 450 MHz (le fameux "supercalculateur" je crois, gardé par des Abrams ) mais le Tiger dessus est parfaitement fluide mais il a évidemment du mal maintenant sur un certain nombre de tâches et aussi sur les sites qui demandent des ressources.


----------



## jrnmac (21 Janvier 2012)

salut 

intéressant au sujet du G5 ... merci

En attendant, je confirme qu'avec 2 Go il est très fluide sous tiger comme sous léo 

Dailleur avec léo il est encore beaucoup plus réactif.

Je reste néanmoins circonspect sur la possibilité qui me tatillonne de mettre 4 barrettes d'1 go pour voir... Mais apparamment je me goure puisque c'est au niveau de la gestion même du proc ou de la carte mère que la limite des 2 go intervient. Bref faut tester. 

Pour le plaisir je vais installer YellowDog 6.2 en multiboot, ce que je n'ai jamais fait sur un Mac  , j'hésite encore avant de pouvoir tester une Gentoo qui se compilerait sur mesure sur l'architecture, un must !...

la suite est d'abord de rendre cette soufflerie plus silencieuse, c'est principalement des ventilo du transfo. Ca casse les oreilles, c'est peut dire.

Prochaine news : L'overclocking dual 867 Mhz @  dual 1Gz, miam et carte graphique adhoc itout ;-), c'est du déjà vu certes.

sur un autre post peut être ?


----------



## jrnmac (22 Janvier 2012)

l'histoire du "fameux "supercalculateur"" , c'était au sujet des capacités des unités de calculs vectoriels : les altivec dont la propriété de pouvoir décrypter (notamment) efficacement les _algorithmes 

n'est ce pas?
_


----------



## power600 (22 Janvier 2012)

Oui, "supercalculateur" pour être le premier proc d'ordinateur de bureau à avoir atteint le gigaflops il me semble. 

Les chars gardant un Mac parce que les gouvernement US avait interdit à Apple de le vendre à certains pays, car très (trop?) facile à mettre en cluster et ils ne voulaient pas que ces vilains pas beaux disposent facilement de fortes puissances de caclul...


----------



## jrnmac (30 Janvier 2012)

power600 a dit:


> Oui, "supercalculateur" pour être le premier proc d'ordinateur de bureau à avoir atteint le gigaflops il me semble.
> 
> Les chars gardant un Mac parce que les gouvernement US avait interdit à Apple de le vendre à certains pays, car très (trop?) facile à mettre en cluster et ils ne voulaient pas que ces vilains pas beaux disposent facilement de fortes puissances de caclul...



Ok, mais dis moi Power600, j'ai pas compris parce que tu entendais sous l'expression "Les chars" et aussi la dernière lorsque tu as dis : " gardé par des Abrams" ;

merci

En attendant, depuis la MAJ de Leopard, le système est redevenu un peu plus lourd, je me suis lourdement trompé apparemment, en effet, Tiger était plus léger et réactif que Leopard pour mon G4 depuis sa dernière update. A confirmer toutefois.


----------



## jrnmac (31 Janvier 2012)

trouvé pourquoi Leopard est lent : spotlight, timemachine, extensions safari et autres services pas forcément utiles pour moi.
Donc ce n'est pas le noyau mac os X ou cette version, mais plutôt son paramétrage de ses services et autres.

et mon G4 redevient fluide : youpi !


----------



## power600 (5 Février 2012)

jrnmac a dit:


> Ok, mais dis moi Power600, j'ai pas compris parce que tu entendais sous l'expression "Les chars" et aussi la dernière lorsque tu as dis : " gardé par des Abrams" ;
> 
> merci
> 
> En attendant, depuis la MAJ de Leopard, le système est redevenu un peu plus lourd, je me suis lourdement trompé apparemment, en effet, Tiger était plus léger et réactif que Leopard pour mon G4 depuis sa dernière update. A confirmer toutefois.


Pour les chars c'était cette pub: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjkoYlpf3EA
Je me suis trompé au passage, ce n'est pas  pas des Abrams


----------



## jrnmac (8 Décembre 2012)

Peut être pour clôturer ce vieux post  : au sujet d'essayer les 2go de ram pour un G4 , hé bien après mûres réflexions et lectures, il apparaît bien oui, que l'architecture 32 bits du G4 est effectivement bloqué à 2Go .

Bien que slots de mémoires puissent supporter des barettes de 1 Go chacune, peu importe , de toute façon l'adresse maximum que le proc puisse gérer reste de 2Go 

Certes, nombres de mac user ou autres le savent bien. 

Il fallait pour moi, que je puisse le comprendre car des proc intel 32 bits genre P4 par exemple peuvent gérer un adressage mémoire au delà des 2Go si je ne m'abuse, comme 4 Go qq fois...

Certainement parce que l'architecture interne en 32/36/64 bits d'intel dans certains bus systèmes pouvaient le permettre.

Dommage que cette limite du G4 32 bits n'est pas été contourné par les concepteurs IBM/Motorola/Apple , mais bon y'a eu  le G5 64 bits et la suite , pis adios l'archi PowerPC ( just in consoles gamers ...).


----------

